# Two rats from different litters together.



## monkey7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Would it be okay to put a hairless rat that is about 6 weeks old with a larger haired rat that is around 3 months old? The hairless is dominant over other rats. The larger rat is laid back but still a little timid. Is this a good pair or no?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If intros are done properly, I don't see why it wouldn't be a success. There's a sticky on introductions  Here's the link to it http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3991.html


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I think it would work out fine!


----------



## monkey7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## javakittie (Aug 18, 2007)

They're both pretty young, so if you do some neutral intros it should work out okay. Generally the rule is that babies love everyone and young rats want to play with everyone. It's when they hit 6mo or older that it can become a pain.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm just doing my first intro. Two 16 month old male rats with one 6/7 week old baby. They'll be going together when my cage is delivered, which will hopefully be on Monday. I've had no problems with the intro so far  

You should be fine, especially with them being younger. A lot of people on a different forum kept saying to me "get two, get two babies", it's worked out fine with just the one.


----------



## javakittie (Aug 18, 2007)

People suggest getting two babies because you can't guarantee that the older rats will enjoy being pestered, pounced on, and bowled over by a hyperactive baby. Getting two means that they have someone on their own energy level to play with. It's not a bad suggestion.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

javakittie said:


> People suggest getting two babies because you can't guarantee that the older rats will enjoy being pestered, pounced on, and bowled over by a hyperactive baby. Getting two means that they have someone on their own energy level to play with. It's not a bad suggestion.


Yes I know why people suggest to get two babies, but I explained numerous times to them why it wasn't feasible for me. Vet bills being the main reason. Max enjoys playing with the baby (Gizmo) and Gizmo is Spike's shadow lol.


----------



## monkey7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help. Unfortunately I lost my Monkey (hairless rat) before I could get her in to the vet's office. I got 2 new rats a couple days ago and they seem to be doing well but I am going to keep an eye on them. 

I know it is not recommended but would it be better to keep an "aggressive" or over dominate rat but itself and let them out to play with other rats? This is just in case something happens and I have to separate them.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You should always try to do intro's, if they don't work the first time go back a step and try again. It took me close to 4 months to get my crew all together, so sometimes it takes time. It's best to just take your time and get them all living together. The only time I've ever had issues is with a super aggressive rat even after he was neutered and he has no choice but to be a solo rat. He doesn't care to play he only cares to instantly attack any other rat no matter how you do intro's. I tried with him for months and still nothing..... He's the only rat I have yet to intro and we are still trying with him in the hopes that he won't always have to live alone. He lives right next to the other rats, just not with them. If they walk past his side of the cage he will literally wake up from a dead sleep and start hissing at the other rats from his cage. Not a typical reaction at all!


----------



## monkey7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks! So far the two girls are getting along. The larger rat just humors the little one when she gets excited. I will try to get pictures of them soon.


----------

